# Routing for Two Zone Trip



## ColdRain&Snow (Jun 4, 2010)

Hello AGR Veterans,

After crunching some numbers, my fuzzy math ( :blink: ) is telling me that I should be able to book a two zone roomette trip pretty soon. After perusing some recent posts, I read that MrFSS had mentioned that a two zoner of CHI > LAX > PDX was possible.

Does AGR let you pick the routing between cities (combos that Arrow comes up with), as opposed to route you on the most efficient (shortest) trip? Using CHI > SEA as the example, could I book a trip that went CHI > LAX > SEA, or would they want to route me via the #7 Empire Builder instead?

Thanks much, and happy Friday.


----------



## AAARGH! (Jun 4, 2010)

ColdRain&Snow said:


> Hello AGR Veterans,
> After crunching some numbers, my fuzzy math ( :blink: ) is telling me that I should be able to book a two zone roomette trip pretty soon. After perusing some recent posts, I read that MrFSS had mentioned that a two zoner of CHI > LAX > PDX was possible.
> 
> Does AGR let you pick the routing between cities (combos that Arrow comes up with), as opposed to route you on the most efficient (shortest) trip? Using CHI > SEA as the example, could I book a trip that went CHI > LAX > SEA, or would they want to route me via the #7 Empire Builder instead?
> ...


If you see the choice when doing a test booking on the Amtrak site (not using the multi-city option), then AGR should accept the routing. They abide by what Arrow considers legitimate (non customized) routes.


----------



## ColdRain&Snow (Jun 4, 2010)

That's what I was hoping to hear! Thank you Jeff (I'm a Jeff too).


----------



## cbqbill (Jun 4, 2010)

I think the two-zone roomette for 20,000 points is the best reward deal and Toledo/Cincinnati-Chicago-Los Angeles-Seattle is the best of them if you are interested in a long train ride. I paid for a roomette from NYP to Cincinnati on the Cardinal last January and requested the same room from AGR for the CIN-CHI portion of the trip to LAX and SEA.

Next time, however, I will try to link the two reservations into one record if I can. The Cardinal struck a vehicle east of Cincinnati and they bussed us to Chicago for an arrival early enough for connections. The Cardinal was canceled from CIN to CHI along with my space out of Chicago. My ticket got me onto the Chief with no problem, but Amtrak sold my room from La Junta to Los Angeles. Fortunately, the attendant was able to accommodate the new passenger in another room. I called AGR from the train and was re-accommodated on the Starlight.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

ColdRain&Snow said:


> Hello AGR Veterans,
> After crunching some numbers, my fuzzy math ( :blink: ) is telling me that I should be able to book a two zone roomette trip pretty soon. After perusing some recent posts, I read that MrFSS had mentioned that a two zoner of CHI > LAX > PDX was possible.
> 
> Does AGR let you pick the routing between cities (combos that Arrow comes up with), as opposed to route you on the most efficient (shortest) trip? Using CHI > SEA as the example, could I book a trip that went CHI > LAX > SEA, or would they want to route me via the #7 Empire Builder instead?
> ...


A test booking shows four choices for this route, so you're good to go, IF you can find sleepers on these trains??  Nice trip, hope you can book it,

the SWC to LAX/CS to SEA is probably your best bet for sleepers, the EB and CZ are SOLD OUT most days in the summer!

1) EB#7 CHI-SEA

2) EB#27 CHI-SPK EB#7 SPK-SEA (change in the middle of the night from PDX to SEA section)

3) CZ#5 CHI-SAC CS#14 SAC-SEA (layover in SAC about 8 hours)

4) SWC#3 CHI-LAX CS#14 LAX-SEA


----------



## jmbgeg (Jun 4, 2010)

ColdRain&Snow said:


> Hello AGR Veterans,
> After crunching some numbers, my fuzzy math ( :blink: ) is telling me that I should be able to book a two zone roomette trip pretty soon. After perusing some recent posts, I read that MrFSS had mentioned that a two zoner of CHI > LAX > PDX was possible.
> 
> Does AGR let you pick the routing between cities (combos that Arrow comes up with), as opposed to route you on the most efficient (shortest) trip? Using CHI > SEA as the example, could I book a trip that went CHI > LAX > SEA, or would they want to route me via the #7 Empire Builder instead?
> ...


My experience is that AGR limits you to the shortest route. :angry:


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 4, 2010)

jmbgeg said:


> My experience is that AGR limits you to the shortest route. :angry:


I could not survive with the shortest route! :lol:

If you do a test booking on amtrak.com and a routing comes up, AGR sees the same screen and can book it for you! Using the above example, AGR may offer you #7 CHI-SEA. You have every right to ask (and I have  ), "Is #3 connecting to #14 available?" You *DO NOT* have to take the first thing they say!


----------



## ColdRain&Snow (Jun 4, 2010)

Great information everyone, thanks to each of you. Sounds like I may have to do some cajoling on the phone with the AGR agent to book the trip I want. I've been getting better at negotiating with Amtrak agents since I always prefer to book rooms 9/10 in the 32/31 cars. When I mention the bucket price that I see online and request that s/he assign that price to my selection, I sometimes have to navigate the conversation through some headwinds. In a few cases, I have had to retry with a different agent which brought about the desired outcome. I'm still finding my "Amtrak voice" during these calls, but more practice will hopefully make them a bit easier over time.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 5, 2010)

ColdRain&Snow said:


> When I mention the bucket price that I see online and request that s/he assign that price to my selection, I sometimes have to navigate the conversation through some headwinds.


I am confused! :blink:

You mentioned "AGR agent" and also "bucket price". With an AGR award, there *IS NO* bucket price! A room in the low bucket and a room at the very highest bucket costs the *SAME* number of points! :blink: And if you are paying for the room, you are not talking to an AGR agent - you would be talking with a regular Amtrak agent!


----------



## ColdRain&Snow (Jun 5, 2010)

Whoa, I think you're travelin' a bit too fast tonight Traveler.  The post's subtitle was First Time Booking Question, implying that I haven't booked with AGR before. I went on to write:

"Sounds like I may have to do some cajoling on the phone with the AGR agent to book the trip I want. I've been getting better at negotiating with Amtrak agents since I always prefer to book rooms 9/10 in the 32/31 cars. When I mention the bucket price that I see online and request that s/he assign that price to my selection, I sometimes have to navigate the conversation through some headwinds. In a few cases, I have had to retry with a different agent which brought about the desired outcome."

My only reference to an AGR agent came in the first sentence. Everything written after that is predicated upon the subsequent comment that "I've been getting better at negotiating with Amtrak agents..." which infers paid bookings. Hope that clears up any :blink: !


----------



## yarrow (Jun 6, 2010)

jmbgeg said:


> My experience is that AGR limits you to the shortest route. :angry:


yarrow and i booked a 2-zone agr redemption last week spk-atl rt. i wanted to be routed through dc both ways and even though it wasn't the shortest route either way and it goes through another zone, it was listed on arrow and we booked without problem. hooray


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 6, 2010)

yarrow said:


> jmbgeg said:
> 
> 
> > My experience is that AGR limits you to the shortest route. :angry:
> ...


That's got me scratching my head! After my round & round with AGR last week, I'd consider yourself very lucky! Congrats,

RF


----------

